

Show HN: datememe.com - rfolstad

Hey HN users,  I wanted to get your feedback on a site i’ve been working on for a few months.  It’s a free dating site that uses your likes and dislikes on various memes on the internet to match you up with a potential partner.<p>While still in the early stages of development I wanted to see if the HN community has any feedback for me in regards to the idea, the UX/UI and or comment on the technology choices i’ve made.<p>datememe is built as single page web app on top of node.js and its amazing modules: Backbone.js, connect.js, express, jade, mustache, socket.io to name a few.  After the first page load all client to server communication is done via websockets and views are rendered on the client.<p>The database is redis which is extremely fast and a pleasure to work with after years of working on RDBMS systems.<p>For me this was a learning project but i’m happy to say that these technologies together provide a great framework to deliver real time event driven user interfaces.  I can’t wait to see how it scales.<p>Your feedback is greatly appreciated!
======
stormen
This is possibly the worst - but funniest and most innovative - idea for a
dating website I've ever heard of. The signup button didn't work in Chrome, so
I had to get the signup URL from your HTML code. Just signed up now, will
venture into the void.

------
rfolstad
<https://www.datememe.com/signup> here!

